

Free Android App maker - suprgeek
http://freeandroidappmaker.com/

======
markszcz
As zrgui said (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2242098>) that these sites
add " low-quality content apps " into the market but something simple like
this does serve its purpose, in my opinion, for the younger, growing up, geek
generation. Looking back at how I got interested in programming, something
like this probably would have sparked my interest in mobile development by
jump starting my baby steps in creating "my own app", ragardless of how simple
the app might be.

------
yaix
It basically says "give us your idea for an app, so that we can code it and
then put our own ad code in there." Great way to get ideas from the crowd for
free.

------
mckoss
Anyone tried Google's Android app maker?

<http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/about/>

~~~
navan
It was pretty good for simple apps. But you cannot upload the apps created to
Android market.

------
zrgiu
while I like the general flow and the resulted applications, I think this is
just one more tool to add lots of low-quality content apps to the Android
Market, already full with useless stuff. There are at least a dozen of similar
services available right now (mostly paid though) doing that.

~~~
philjackson
If you click right through this one is a paid service too, really. While you
can put a "free" app out there it's "not guaranteed" to be owned by you and
they'll make ad. revenue from it. Useless.

~~~
zrgiu
yes, I saw that. But adding a "free" option will generate loads of free crap
apps, and only very few will actually pay for the service. Check out the
AppLoop case, which was the first service of this kind, but for the iphone:
<http://gigaom.com/apple/apploop-iphone-app-generator/> . I remember they had
over 400 submissions in the first hours, and while they were shut down by
Apple shortly it shows a good estimation of the kind of result this could
have.

